# إعلان عن انعقاد دورة قانون الأحوال الشخصية والأسرية بالخبر



## الروشه (28 يناير 2012)

إعلان عن انعقاد دورة قانون الأحوال الشخصية والأسرية بالخبر

يعلن مركز التخصصات للتدريب والتطوير

عن انعقاد دورة تدريبيه لمدة ثلاثة ايام في الفترة مسائية بعنوان

دورة في دورة قانون الأحوال الشخصية والأسرية

الدورة : للرجال والنساء

ومكان انعقاد الدورة في مدينة الخبر في فندق جولدن توليب بالخبر

ومدة الدورة ثلاثة أيام فترة صباحية

من الساعة 3 عصرا حتى 8 مساءا

مع استراحتين كافي وعشاء بوفيه مفتوح

بتاريخ : 3/ 2/ 2012م الى 6/ 2/ 2102م

والذي سوف يعقدها المستشار القانوني /أمين طاهر البديوي

علما أن رسوم الدورة ( 3000 ) ريال ، وسوف تمنح للمتدربين شهادة حضور وشهادة مشاركة معتمدة
من المؤسسة العامة للتدريب التقني والمهني

للتسجيل و الاستفسار:

تلفون : 8351141/ 03
جوال/0566008202

محاور الدورة ( قانون الأحوال الشخصية والأسرية)

• المقدمة
• بنود وثيقة مسقط
• المحور الأول : الزواج وآثاره
• الباب الأول: الخطبة
• الفصل الأول : تعريفها وآثارها
• الفصل الثاني :العدول عن الخطبة
• الباب الثاني :أحكام عامة
• الفصل الأول: تعريف الزواج
• الفصل الثاني:الشروط المقترنة بعقد الزواج
• الفصل الثالث:اثبات الزواج
• الفصل الرابع:الولاية في الزواج
• الباب الثالث :أركان عقدالزواج
• الفصل الأول :الزوجـــان
• الفصل الثاني: الإيجاب والقبول
• الفصل الثالث : المحرمات
• أولاً:المحرمات المؤبدة
• ثانياً: المحرمات المؤقتة
• الفصل الرابع: شروط عقد الزواج
• الفصل الخامس : حقوق الزوجين
• أولاً: حقوق متبادلة لكلا الزوجين
• ثانياً : حقوق الزوجة على زوجها
• ثالثاً: حقوق الزوج على زوجته
• الباب الرابع : أنواع الزواج
• الباب الخامس : آثار الزواج
• الفصل الأول : النفقة
• أولاً: النفقة الزوجية
• ثانياً : نفقة الأقارب
• ثالثاً : نفقة اللقيط
• الفصل الثاني : النسب
• الفرع الأولً :الفراش
• الفرع الثاني: الأقرار
• الفرع الثالث: نفي النسب باللـعان
• المحور الثاني: الفرقة بين الزوجين
• أحكام عامة
• الباب الأول :الطلاق
• الباب الثاني : المخالعة
• الباب الثالث : التطليق
• الفصل الأول :التطليق للعلل
• الفصل الثاني :التطليق لعدم أداء الصداق الحال
• الفصل الثالث: التطليق للضرر والشقاق
• الفصل الرابع: التطليق لعدم الإنفاق
• الفصل الخامس: التطليق للغياب والفقدان
• الفصل السادس: التطليق للإيلاء والظهار
• الفصل السابع: أحكــام مشــــتركه
• الباب الرابع : الفسخ
• الباب الخامس: آثار الفرقة بين الزوجين
• الفصل الأول : العدة
• أولاً : عدة الوفاة
• ثانياً :عدة غير المتوفى عنها
• ثالثاً : طروء عدة على عدة
• الفصل الثاني : الحضانة
• أولاً : شروط الحضانة
• ثانياً : سقوط الحضانة
• المحور الثالث : الأهلية والولاية
• الباب الأول: الأهلية
• الفصــــل الأول: أحكام عامه
• الفصل الثاني: الصغير وأحوالــه
• الفصل الثالث: الرشـــد والترشــيد
• الفصل الرابع: عوارض الأهـــلية
• أولاً : الجنون
• ثانياً : العته
• ثالثاً: الغفلة
• رابعاً :السفه
• الباب الثــاني: الولايــة
• الفصل الأول: أحكام عامه
• الفصل الثـــاني: ولاية الأب
• الفصـــل الثالث: الوصــــي
• أولاً : تعريف الوصي
• ثانياً: شروط الوصي
• الفصل الرابــع: المشـرف
• أولاً : تعريف المشرف
• ثانياً: شروط المشرف
• الفصل الخامــــس: تصرفات الوصي
• الفصل السادس: انتهاء الوصايـــة
• الفصل السابع: الغائب والمفــقود
• المحور الرابـــع: الوصــية
• الباب الأول: أحكام عامــــه
• الباب الثاني: الأركــان والشـــروط
• أركان الوصية
• الفصل الأول: الصيغة
• الفصل الثاني: الموصي
• الفصل الثالث: الموصــى لـــــه
• الفصل الرابع: الموصــــى بــه
• الباب الثالث: الوصية بالتنزيل
• الـباب الرابـع: مبطلات الوصية
• الباب الخامس: الوصية الواجبة
• الباب السادس: تزاحـــم الوصـــايا
• المحور الخامس: الإرث
• الباب الأول: أحكــام عامــه
• الباب الثاني: أصناف الورثة وحقوقهم
• الفصل الأول: أصـحاب الفروض
• أولاً:أصحاب الفروض
• ثانياً:أصحاب النصف
• ثالثاً:أصـحاب الربع
• رابعاً:صاحب الثمن
• خامساً:أصحاب الثلثين
• سادساً:أصــحاب الثلث
• سابعاً:أصحاب السـدس
• ثامناً:أصحاب ثلث الباقي
• الفصل الثاني: العصـبة
• الفصل الثالث: الوارثون بالفرض والتعصيب
• الباب الثالث: الحجب والرد والعول
• الفصل الأول :الحجب
• الفصل الثاني :الرد
• الفصل الثالث :العـول
• الباب الرابع: المسائل الخاصة
• الفصل الأول: الأكدرية
• الفصل الثاني: المشتركة
• الفصل الثالث: المالكية وشـبهها
• الباب الخامس: ذوو الأرحام
• الفصل الأول: أصناف ذوي الأرحام
• الفصل الثاني: ميراث ذوي الأرحام


___________________________________________

سيرة الذاتية للمحاضر والمدرب
http://www.amenlaw.com/ar/modules.ph...howpage&pid=29​


----------

